# Ebay downpipe for TT 225



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Anyone have this downpipe? Looks ok for the price 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19bf5dad79


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

interesting, didn't even know this existed until now


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow haha, didn't know about this either... 

So who's ganna be the guinea pig ?


----------



## bmill (Aug 18, 2010)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> Wow haha, didn't know about this either...
> 
> So who's ganna be the guinea pig ?


 Noes goes...


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Surprisingly I'm actually really interested in this thing, and might actually buy it soon. 

What gets me though, is that it doesn't seem to be 3 inches all the way back. The de-cat pipe looks like it gets smaller towards the end ? Is it supposed to be like that ? What diameter catback would I have to be looking at to bolt up with this downpipe ?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

hmm stainless steel too... yes someone plz guinea pig this


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

wow this only took them 10 years to produce this!

Only thing I'd say is due to the tight clearances this thing would have to be made perfectly.


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh man this would be awesome if it works. Whoever does try it please post! I'l buy one the next day


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

well i ordered mine today, so ill let you guys know:thumbup:


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> Surprisingly I'm actually really interested in this thing, and might actually buy it soon.
> 
> What gets me though, is that it doesn't seem to be 3 inches all the way back. The de-cat pipe looks like it gets smaller towards the end ? Is it supposed to be like that ? What diameter catback would I have to be looking at to bolt up with this downpipe ?


 it has to get smaller towards the end to bolt up to the stock exhaust, which i think is 2.5


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

^^Do you plan on deleting your cat? Do you think an oxygen sensor spacer will be needed?


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Cabbet said:


> ^^Do you plan on deleting your cat? Do you think an oxygen sensor spacer will be needed?


 No, I'm with Unitronic stage 2, which eliminates the cell.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Arghhhh!!!! CAT delete & CA emissions = FAIL!!!!!!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Wow I'm new to this too. I really hope this works out. :thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

haha I've had that saved to "My Ebay" favs for awhile now and bought one this week. We shall see  

edit: I bought this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270616750628&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT :beer:


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

It looks like its the same guy selling them. Look at the format of the descrition. "less turbo lag" "more boost" 

Here's the link to the one with the cat: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f020b6324 

Looks the same no ?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

interested to see how this works out.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm buying one next paycheck:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

ejg3855 said:


> interested to see how this works out.


 From looking at pics of this DP and that of the 42DD DP, there seems to be a slight difference in the bend angles between the two cat pipes. Interested to hear from those who threw down on it as to the fitment. If it fits, I'll throw down as well for $200 :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Although I'm not going to buy one, I'm interested in seeing the welds and build quality of this.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm very interested.


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

probably the same quality as the ssautochrome exhausts. not too many complaints on them either. I think it will be a solid product for the price.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

DougLoBue said:


> Although I'm not going to buy one, I'm interested in seeing the welds and build quality of this.


 From my experience with Chinese exhaust parts, the build quality is pretty decent in terms of materials/welds, however the fitment is the big question. 

These are the welds on a Chinese stainless steel exhaust I bought...the black specs are dirt from sitting around a shop:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Just got back from Vegas and I guess im not done gambling because I just ordered one :laugh: I guess we will see if it pays off :thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hopefully it's like the notorious ebay headers on e46 m3's that are basically supersprint replicas and go for 200 instead of 1400 and perform exactly the same. :thumbup:


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

i own this down pipe, the one i have is made by a company called relentless and it looks exactly the same but mine has a logo on it, mine was good quality welds and stainless steal, the only problem i had is it doesent come with a 3 inch exhaust gasket or bolts to attach it to gether and the flange where it bolts to the turbo one hole was just a few mil's off so i elongated it and ti fit perfect,


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

so where do you get the gasket at ?


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

You don't necessarily need one.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> You don't necessarily need one.


 as long as the flange is of decent quality.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

-TT- said:


> so where do you get the gasket at ?


 Dealership! Assuming it's the turbo discharge flange gasket it's just an OEM K04 gasket.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

shock720 said:


> i own this down pipe, the one i have is made by a company called relentless and it looks exactly the same but mine has a logo on it, mine was good quality welds and stainless steal, the only problem i had is it doesent come with a 3 inch exhaust gasket or bolts to attach it to gether and the flange where it bolts to the turbo one hole was just a few mil's off so i elongated it and ti fit perfect,


 I emailed the Ebay vendor for this DP with a question as to its application for the TT. Relentless Performance responded and said that if it's for a K04, then the bolt pattern from the DP to the Turbo will be slightly off. I have yet to ask how much off they're talking about. According to the Shock720's post above, it will fit with slight modification to the bolt pattern. 

Shock720: How are the bend angles for the cat pipe? Did you have any issues with mating the Relentless DP and cat pip to the exhaust as is? If the only issue was the bolt pattern, I'll be down for a $200 Chinese made DP!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Are they really chinese? I mean it's bent pipe...the reason they can sell for so cheap is because they probably don't have to make up for R&D costs like the other companies....just a thought. Either way sounds like a deal for a good DP.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> Are they really chinese? I mean it's bent pipe...the reason they can sell for so cheap is because they probably don't have to make up for R&D costs like the other companies....just a thought. Either way sounds like a deal for a good DP.


 I don't know 'mano. Since you threw down on one, we'll be waiting for your report on if this will be a :thumbup: or a :thumbdown:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I just ordered one from these guys, it has a cat, so I can still pass an VA inspection.


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

ok Im going to give it a try.. now, what all do I need? Gasket, bolts, etc. ? (what size specific)


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

mbaron said:


> I just ordered one from these guys, it has a cat, so I can still pass an VA inspection.


 Someone that threw down on this please give a 1st impression!! I gotz $200 in saved lunch money burning a hole in my pocket!!!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I havent recieved mine yet...I dont think he has even sent me a tracking number yet:screwy:


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

the gasket i also ordered of ebay all u lucky US people get free shipping up in canada we dont haha i paid 5.95 for a universal 2 bolt 3 inch gasket and it fit perfect, this relentless company i emailed them telling them i wanted to order there manifold after i bought there down pipe, they hooked me up with a awsome deal and gave me a 4 month warrenty with it, then i get this all installed ill send some photos, however stay away from the manifolds on ebay by godspeed and fastwayracer thay clame they fit k03 and k04 turbos i learnt the hard way i got a k03 manifold there is no way a k04 will fit the friggen bolts are different and this guy doesent believe me, 

STAY AWAY !!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0262675068&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*whos got it done yet????*

So someone please tell the rest of us how it fits and works ........... no way I am going 42dd if these work well :screwy:


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

harleybrown4160 said:


> So someone please tell the rest of us how it fits and works ........... no way I am going 42dd if these work well :screwy:


 Yeah I dunno why 42dd doesn't do a stainless DP.... cant be drivin around non-stainless shiz up in the winters in the north!


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

cdougyfresh said:


> Yeah I dunno why 42dd doesn't do a stainless DP.... cant be drivin around non-stainless shiz up in the winters in the north!


 
It would drive the cost of the down-pipe up way to much, 42DD offers ceramic coating which will protect it just as well as being in stainless with added benefits such as better heat dissipation :thumbup:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

shock720 said:


> the gasket i also ordered of ebay all u lucky US people get free shipping up in canada we dont haha i paid 5.95 for a universal 2 bolt 3 inch gasket and it fit perfect, this relentless company i emailed them telling them i wanted to order there manifold after i bought there down pipe, they hooked me up with a awsome deal and gave me a 4 month warrenty with it, then i get this all installed ill send some photos, however stay away from the manifolds on ebay by godspeed and fastwayracer thay clame they fit k03 and k04 turbos i learnt the hard way i got a k03 manifold there is no way a k04 will fit the friggen bolts are different and this guy doesent believe me,
> 
> STAY AWAY !!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0262675068&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 you realize they are talking about k04-001 .... 

its a buyer beware scenario, where appropriate research has to be done before a spur of the moment prucahse is completed.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

DurTTy said:


> you realize they are talking about k04-001 ....
> 
> its a buyer beware scenario, where appropriate research has to be done before a spur of the moment prucahse is completed.


 Agreed. That's why I am waiting patiently for someone to throw out first impression on its finish and fitment to the 225TTQ. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Still waiting on mine to arrive  I called them and they said it would be here in a few days so we will see very soon. Im going to put it on as soon as it gets here. I will do a nice little right up and install pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

I just received my DP. I ordered mine directly from Relentless Performance through eBay. This is slightly different than the link the OP posted but I believe it is the same DP. 

The quality looks very good. The welds are consistent and even and the flanges are square and clean. 

One oddity, the post-cat bung is a sealed recess into the DP. What I mean is the bung is flush on the outside and protrudes into the pipe about 1.5" and is sealed at the end. I'm not quite sure what to make of this. 

First, was this the manufacturer's technique of preventing CELs? I thought _some_ exhaust gasses needed to pass the O2 sensor to prevent CELs. This design isolates the O2 sensor from the exhaust flow completely. Will this work? 

Secondly, the bung will impede exhaust flow through the pipe.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

post pics of what you're talking about?


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is the inside of the pipe from the end looking "forward" towards the cat.. 









Here is the bung from the outside. Not very clear, but you can see there is no opening to the inside of the pipe.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I just recieved mine as well but I ordered the catless downpipe. My bung does not look like yours, mine you can see into the pipe:screwy:


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

I just received mine as well. The welds and flanges do look good. I also have the o2 bung closed up like that, But i will be drilling a hole through there. I don't see the purpose of it being closed anyway.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

That's weird, I also ordered a cat less one and my o2 bung is like in the pic above.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess mine is the odd one out then. I know their not suppose to be closed like that... its a very easy thing to fix. Are you guys chipped? I tried to get mine installed to and the guy said that looks tough your gonna need to drop it off and it will be $200 :sly: What do you guys think on the price


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I guess mine is the odd one out then. I know their not suppose to be closed like that... its a very easy thing to fix. Are you guys chipped? I tried to get mine installed to and the guy said that looks tough your gonna need to drop it off and it will be $200 :sly: What do you guys think on the price


 depends on how much he charging you for labour/hr and how many hours he anticipates doing the work. 

i dont have a 225Q nor does my 180Q have a stock turbo/DP 

but when my flex pipe went and i went to get it replaced the bolts for the DP were accessible from underneath the car with a swivel joint on the socket head. 

one would have to go underneath the car while on the hoist and shine a shop light around to see what you working with.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Late__Apex said:


> Here is the inside of the pipe from the end looking "forward" towards the cat..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Honestly, what do you expect for a China quality part (even if welded in North America) 

the gauge of the Pipe alone looks concerning. 

for those who have this "Stainless Steel" DP, get a magnet and see if it will stick to the pipe (fridge magnet will do) 


(true SS is not magnetic *less iron content*, and will not rust) 

If the magnet does stick to the metal i STRONGLY suggest you invest in header paint that is silicone based, it will prevent the latter from rusting through prematurely.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! Keep us updated on the install.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

DurTTy said:


> the gauge of the Pipe alone looks concerning.
> 
> for those who have this "Stainless Steel" DP, get a magnet and see if it will stick to the pipe (fridge magnet will do)
> 
> ...


 The magnet does not stick so it is stainless and the pipe is 16ga at the exit.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Late__Apex said:


> The magnet does not stick so it is stainless and the pipe is 16ga at the exit.


 Yup confirmed as well it is stainless. Mine will be installed tomorrow morning so ill let you guys know how it goes:thumbup:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Got mine yesterday from Relentless. Passed the magnet test, no hole for the O2 bung, and welds look good.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mine will be installed today around 3:00 I will take some picks of install :thumbup:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Mine will be installed today around 3:00 I will take some picks of install :thumbup:


 Make sure to get one of the initial fitment between the DP and your exhaust. What exhaust are you running?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Questions for you skeet OR ANYONE who had installed one of these... 

Did you get the ECS/OEM gasket? If not what did you use? 

Did you replace the stud bolts or just reuse the old ones? 

Are you putting a gasket between the cat section and the DP? 

Did you drill out the O2 bung? 

Thanks!


----------



## harleybrown4160 (May 2, 2009)

*Yeah all of those questions and then some*

My car is an 02 with 10 mm H&R spacers and on H&R super sport springs (1.5) drop and I also in addition to all the above need to know if this pipe puts the cat low like the 42dd ones do so I can determine clearance issues. Also tunnel fitments and is there any room to get a dremel or sawsall down in the pipe and cut some of that bung out of the flow stream??? I know the 42dd 02 bung spacer is recomended to pass emissions on my apr software so maybe the distance out of the pipe is to accomplish that distance...... Like I said all those and more. :laugh:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

The bung is 16" from the end so you would need a really long sawzall blade, lol. If I decide to fix that on mine I will drill it out from the outside and weld in a new one. Clearly the long bung was intended to help with the O2 flow CEL. Drilling a hole in the bung as it is will likely prevent the CEL. My criticism is the blockage of flow.


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

well i guess u can drill it however i just used a canadian tire jobmate dremal, with a worn down cutting disk, i used it cutting some random metal i had around my carage until it was small enough to fit in the hole then i just cut the end of the bung off, it took me 2 disks and 15 mins, and the install of the downpipe 200$ sounds reasonable remember the mechanic is workin on a audi not a civic,


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

shock720 said:


> well i guess u can drill it however i just used a canadian tire jobmate dremal, with a worn down cutting disk, i used it cutting some random metal i had around my carage until it was small enough to fit in the hole then i just cut the end of the bung off, it took me 2 disks and 15 mins, and the install of the downpipe 200$ sounds reasonable remember the mechanic is workin on a audi not a civic,


That's good to know. I considered that but thought it would take too many "small" cutting discs to get through.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

*Installed*

Hey guys i had mine installed today and everything went well. The fitment was very good and so far no problems. I did have them install a gasket between the sections and had the O2 bung drilled out. The only thing that will have to be modified is the holes that bolt on to the turbo manifold, they have to be drilled a bit more so that it will fit but nothing major. They also had to heat and slightly rearrange one of the hangers, again not a big deal. 
One thing that really impressed me is that i am still running the stock dog bone bushings and have absolutely no rubbing or noises with the new downpipe installed. From what i read this is a must when installing the 42dd, but i have no issues. 

So for all that are still undecided, i say go for it. At 149 + shipping you cant go wrong:thumbup:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

mk1_tt said:


> Hey guys i had mine installed today and everything went well. The fitment was very good and so far no problems. I did have them install a gasket between the sections and had the O2 bung drilled out. The only thing that will have to be modified is the holes that bolt on to the turbo manifold, they have to be drilled a bit more so that it will fit but nothing major. They also had to heat and slightly rearrange one of the hangers, again not a big deal.
> One thing that really impressed me is that i am still running the stock dog bone bushings and have absolutely no rubbing or noises with the new downpipe installed. From what i read this is a must when installing the 42dd, but i have no issues.
> 
> So for all that are still undecided, i say go for it. At 149 + shipping you cant go wrong:thumbup:


Good news. :thumbup: Were the holes that had to be drilled too small or misaligned?


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Late__Apex said:


> Good news. :thumbup: Were the holes that had to be drilled too small or misaligned?


They were slightly misaligned


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff, thanks for the write up.


----------



## ArTTemis (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats the conformation that is needed! do you feel that it's better than stock? Can you tell?
How does it sound?


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

ArTTemis said:


> Thats the conformation that is needed! do you feel that it's better than stock? Can you tell?
> How does it sound?


 Does anyone with this have a full 3" exhaust? How is the power in the upper rpm's?


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

ArTTemis said:


> Thats the conformation that is needed! do you feel that it's better than stock? Can you tell?
> How does it sound?


Yes i felt a difference in power, not as much as the chip did but you will deff feel it, especially in the upper RPM's. I'm currently running Unitronic stage 2 with 94 oct


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thanks Guinea Pigs!! :thumbup:


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

mbaron said:


> Questions for you skeet OR ANYONE who had installed one of these...
> 
> Did you get the ECS/OEM gasket? If not what did you use?
> 
> ...


Help us n00bs out !! What else do we need to get.. links, part # ??


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I got everything except the stud bolts at Auto Zone last night, they had to order the turbo to DP gasket, but it should be there today.
I probably will not change the stud bolts unless someone chines in and says I have to. (Please do if it's a must)


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

this is awesome! Those ebay companies are gonna make a killing. Im stoked to get me some parts on my low married college life budget!


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay good news guys, this company does offer a manifold to go with this downpipe, and my manifold finally came in yesterday, this thing is absolutely stunning, the welds are clean with vary good penatration and it does fit the k04 turbo, cant wait to install it ill post some photos of it, here is of my downpipe


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

http://img828.imageshack.us/i/relentless1.jpg/ 
http://img831.imageshack.us/i/relentless2.jpg/ 
http://img641.imageshack.us/i/relentless3.jpg/ 
http://img841.imageshack.us/i/relentless4.jpg/


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

mk1_tt, what did you do with the O2 sensor? Did you install it as is, use a spacer or angle block. Did you have any clearance issues with the O2 sensor?

I'm trying to decide if I need to buy a device to space out the O2 sensor and if so, which to buy.


----------



## possgsi86 (Jan 21, 2010)

so did it work?


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Late__Apex said:


> mk1_tt, what did you do with the O2 sensor? Did you install it as is, use a spacer or angle block. Did you have any clearance issues with the O2 sensor?
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I need to buy a device to space out the O2 sensor and if so, which to buy.


No clearance issues, i just installed it as is.


----------



## wrassemeister (Apr 2, 2008)

did you get a check engine light?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I got a CEL :banghead: so I ordered 42 DD O2 extension :thumbup:


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey 1.8T Skeet, 

Did you buy the one with the cat or without ?

Thanks


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

i talked to the guy who designed this downpipeis from wales and he said 

Yes. It is blocked. However, this is for a reason.
Some S3s and TTs 
don't have a post cat 
lambda sensor.

The reason I haven't mentioned this before is because, 
in my opinion, 
it has been done deliberately, so accommodate the pre facelift cars.

i never got a cel what did you do with your 02 sensor? did you drill out the fitting or cut out the fitting or leave it closed


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you have a cat ^


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

yes i ordered the relentless downpipe with the 120? cel cat,


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


> Hey 1.8T Skeet,
> 
> Did you buy the one with the cat or without ?
> 
> Thanks


No cat :thumbup:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

shock720 said:


> i talked to the guy who designed this downpipeis from wales and he said
> 
> Yes. It is blocked. However, this is for a reason.
> Some S3s and TTs
> ...


i would be skeptical about this explanation, for 1 main reason. 

Pre 1996 Cars were OBD1 and only had Pre-cat Oxygen Sensor. 
OBD2 Cars (POST 1996) - have pre and post cat Oxygen Sensors. 

I know S3s have been around in Europe for some time. but im not sure about OBD1 K04-22 Haldex equipped cars (TT Quattro, S3 Quattro) 

FYI - the revision for Oxygen Sensors you are alluding to pertains to the Switch from Narrowband (analog Signal) 02 sensors to Digital Signal (Wideband)


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone have a sound clip yet ??
Mine is on its way, but wanna see how she sounds!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

:thumbup:There are many ways to defeat the CEL for the O2 sensor....Just pick one


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

How is the metal on this.. mine is coming in soon and of course so is winter ! Can i coat this with anything to keep it from rusting ? Or is that not even a problem.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

-TT- said:


> How is the metal on this.. mine is coming in soon and of course so is winter ! Can i coat this with anything to keep it from rusting ? Or is that not even a problem.


I imagine it should be fine, I ran my borla stainless last winter & it still looks great. They did the magnet test which means that it has low iron - iron is what rusts, not the steel, which is what makes it the "stainless steel"


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

-TT- said:


> How is the metal on this.. mine is coming in soon and of course so is winter ! Can i coat this with anything to keep it from rusting ? Or is that not even a problem.


Your fine man its stainless steel....If you want to throw some kind of heat resistant paint on it....it wont hurt anything :thumbup:


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

okay well that was the explination i was told, however its a vary minor problem,however i ordered the manifold and wow this manifold is crazy the install was time consuming because i rebuilt the turbo also but well worth it the welds were achealy vary good, well heres some photos of it together on the bench 




























http://img413.imageshack.us/i/relentless5.jpg/ 
http://img685.imageshack.us/i/relentless6.jpg/
http://img8.imageshack.us/i/relentless7.jpg/


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Shock720, 

Are those headers somehow more performance oriented than the ones that are stock on the car ? Do you think you'll see any noticeable gains from them ? They look beautiful too haha.


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

i installed them maybe 800km ago and you deffently feel the increase in power with the downpipe i got the relentless downpipe with the 120cel cat also, the car rips and sounds clean i just thought i would post this because i ordered a cast iron manifold off ebay and the guy told me it would fit k04 and k03 we all know thats impossible because they have different bolt patterns story be told this manifold by relentless fits, looks amazing, and performs amazing ill post a sound clip maybe tomorrow


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

shock720 said:


> the guy told me it would fit k04 and k03 we all know thats impossible because they have different bolt patterns


well it depends which variant of K04 your talking about the -001 is the same as any K03 the -015 is different from the -001, -02X, and K03 and the -02X is different from the -001,-015 and K03.

So really hes not misleading you by just saying K04.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*TT 180 is different then 225*

He is stating all TT's and that can not happen even the 180 FWD is different then the 180 quattro down pipe how do you know which one you are getting to risky........:thumbdown:

I wish I knew if it fit a 180 FWD a friend got that and whole cat system stolen


----------



## shock720 (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah good point, i guess with everything you purchess online you have to do some research but the savings more then compensate for it, im shure if you asked they would know what the specific applications are and what cars it will fit, worst case if they say it will fit and it doesent ship it back most companys are understanding


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

beeyond said:


> I wish I knew if it fit a 180 FWD a friend got that and whole cat system stolen


ANY MK4 GTI turbo back will work on a FWD TT. ITs the quattro box that makes the DP a tight squeeze and changes the exhaust routing.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Well...after a couple weeks of sitting on the fence, I finally pulled the trigger on this...:laugh:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Decided to wrap mine with high-temp exhaust wrap.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Just a little update for you guys. Ive had this on for 1500 + miles so far and still no problems, or rubbing issues. Car pulls strong till redline. Still no cell without cat, but i am running unitronic stage 2.

I managed to get a 13.6 @101 mph at he track this week.


----------



## possgsi86 (Jan 21, 2010)

*dp manifold*

what site? and will this set up work for me 02 tt225 amu k04-20 i think 

thanks 
mike


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

:thumbup:My Relentless DP just showed up. Time to take it to my muffler guy.:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Can anyone help a brother out with a pointer on where I can get the 3 inch 3-bolt gasket that will fit this downpipe? I found the 2-bolt gasket on ebay, but not having much luck with the 3-bolt one. Will the ECS gasket work with this? Don't want to dive in before gathering up all the necessary parts.

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

paullee said:


> Can anyone help a brother out with a pointer on where I can get the 3 inch 3-bolt gasket that will fit this downpipe? I found the 2-bolt gasket on ebay, but not having much luck with the 3-bolt one. Will the ECS gasket work with this? Don't want to dive in before gathering up all the necessary parts.
> 
> Thanks!:thumbup:


I bought mine at the dealer. Or, you could try this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_rdc=1&item=370394588187


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

They sell 3 inch 3 bolt gaskets at Advance Auto and stores like that:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> They sell 3 inch 3 bolt gaskets at Advance Auto and stores like that:thumbup:


Yeah...I looked high and low at the various stores nearby. Unfortunately, they are too small and don't fit the bolt pattern of the Relentless downpipe Flange.



Late__Apex said:


> I bought mine at the dealer. Or, you could try this:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_rdc=1&item=370394588187


I saw that earlier today in my search. May have to pull the trigger on it because it looks identical to the one ECS sells...with free shipping!! Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## ManOfManyGTs (Dec 11, 2007)

You can also get some gasket paper and make your own.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Try an exhaust shop man they have tons of random gaskets :thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah...Bought the OEM gasket online. We'll see if it fits. If not, I'll have to hit up the local muffler shops to see what they got. The TT is pure garage queen so no hurry here. I also don't want to cut the stock DP to do the install because being in CA, I may have to put the stocker back if I fail emissions, thus the sub-frame will have to be dropped, which means I might as well replace the dogbone bushings as recommended by others who have replaced their stock DP. 

Anyone have the part number and a good source for the dogbone bushings??


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Auto Zone did not have the correct turbo to downpipe gasket. I had them order it and it was the KO3 4 bolt, even though it said it was for the AMU. 

Lots of places have the dogbone kits, it is the same as a MK4 Golf, btw. Black Forest Ind. has them, ECS, RAI, etc. You should probably replace the stretch bolts.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

paullee said:


> Yeah...Bought the OEM gasket online. We'll see if it fits. If not, I'll have to hit up the local muffler shops to see what they got. The TT is pure garage queen so no hurry here. I also don't want to cut the stock DP to do the install because being in CA, I may have to put the stocker back if I fail emissions, thus the sub-frame will have to be dropped, which means I might as well replace the dogbone bushings as recommended by others who have replaced their stock DP.
> 
> Anyone have the part number and a good source for the dogbone bushings??


 Remember, several people with this downpipe have indicated that the turbo flange holes are off slightly. Since you bought the OEM gasket, that should be your template for tweaking the flange to fit. 

I recommend the Black Forest stage 1 dogbone insert. That is what I will use. Stiffer than stock, not rock hard like some, reasonably priced.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Late__Apex said:


> Remember, several people with this downpipe have indicated that the turbo flange holes are off slightly. Since you bought the OEM gasket, that should be your template for tweaking the flange to fit.
> 
> I recommend the Black Forest stage 1 dogbone insert. That is what I will use. Stiffer than stock, not rock hard like some, reasonably priced.


 Exactly! I want to get that gasket so I can revise the bolt pattern on the Relentlss DP Flange BEFORE starting the project to minimize any unnecessary dicking around...


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

mk1_tt said:


> They were slightly misaligned


 Just got the stock metal gasket and the bolt pattern on this gasket (which I assume is the same bolt pattern for the turbo) is way off from the bolt pattern on the Relentless DP's flange. Anyone else who installed this DP experienced the same issue?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Well slap me and call me Suzie... 

I looked at the Bentley Manual and the metal gasket is not for the DP side, but lays horizontally between the exhaust manifold and the turbo. There is no gasket for between the turbo and the front exhaust or downpipe. I also went to the local exhaust shop and found a universal gasket that will fit with some minor trimming just to have one. 

So the final question is, if the DP flange mates fairly well with the turbo, do I really need a gasket there?


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

paullee said:


> Well slap me and call me Suzie...
> 
> I looked at the Bentley Manual and the metal gasket is not for the DP side, but lays horizonal between the exhaust manifold and the turbo. There is no gasket for between the turbo and the front exhaust or downpipe. I also went to the local exhaust shop and found a universal gasket that will fit with some minor trimming just to have one.
> 
> So the final question is, if the DP flange mates fairly well with the turbo, do I really need a gasket there?


 Well, this is from the parts fiche for my 225. It shows a gasket at the DP, this is the one I bought. # 8L9 253 115 A


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Late__Apex said:


> Well, this is from the parts fiche for my 225. It shows a gasket at the DP, this is the one I bought. # 8L9 253 115 A













well slap me TWICE!! Why doesn't my Bentley show this gasket? WTH?


----------



## azncandyman (Apr 11, 2008)

finger on the trigger but have some questions for the guys who bought this already. 

1) Do you need to drill the hole for O2 sensor? 

2) What are the performance gains of downpipe vs manifold+downpipe? (I can get both for the price of 1 downpipe) 

3) Fitment issues? I saw some people had to port the holes for fitment. 

Thanks!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

azncandyman said:


> finger on the trigger but have some questions for the guys who bought this already.
> 
> 1) Do you need to drill the hole for O2 sensor?
> 
> ...


 
I purchased the 2-bolt gasket (DP-CAT) on Ebay (perfect fit), and a universal gasket that will need some trimming to fit the Turbo-DP. Waiting on all necessary parts (dogbone bushings/stretch bolts) before I jump into the deep end next weekend. 

I plan on drilling out the DP's 02 bung when I do the install, and will most likely drop the subframe so that I won't have to cut the stock DP upon removal. This is CA after all, and I may have to put the stock DP back if I get boned the next time I go in for a sniff test. As for the Relentless flange bolt holes being slightly off, I reckon I'll find out how much when I take the stock DP off.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Installed dp and dogbone inserts today. Thanks a whole ****load to my brother-in-law for help.

First, I wanna say that the upper O2 sensor is REALLY close to the manifold. We got the dp on the turbo and then couldn't get the sensor on. Had to back the dp back off the turbo and put it on. Now the wires are very close and I hope it does not melt.

Second, when dremeling out the holes for the turbo bolts, cut out too much rather than just enough. This way you have some wiggle room for positioning it.

Third, I cut the old one out and did not mess with the sub-frame. I do not know how most people wiggle the new one in there, but I had to remove the drive shaft and move it towards the driver's side to get it in there.

Fourth, the old one is really heavy compared to the new.

Fifth, the sound did not change much, which I like. I can hear the turbo better, which I also like.

Sixth, the car feel faster.

Seventh, I cut down some dremel cutting discs (the reinforced kind) to fit into the rear O2 bung and cut out the part that hung into the pipe.

Eight, the new cat section fit into the rear clamp, but it leaked at first. I ran to Auto Zone and got some exhaust wrap, wrapped it up, and it's all good.

Ninth, I wrapped the dp in heat cloth, it smoked a whole lot at first, but eventually it went away. I used hose clamp to hold it on. Be careful where you put the hose clamps, because the fasteners got in the way a couple times.

Tenth, the dp to turbo flange was hitting a manifold bolt and had to be shaved down to clear it. I don't think this has been mentioned and it totally sucked.

Eleventh, I would recommend getting the car as high in the air as possible.

Twelfth, the dogbone insert mod is easy and I recommend it.

Thirteenth, there is a lot more, but I forget.

umpkin::vampire:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Awesome tips. Thanks!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

So just to make sure, this will fit a 180Q? I think I have a leak in my DP and I may as well upgrade.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

Neb said:


> So just to make sure, this will fit a 180Q? I think I have a leak in my DP and I may as well upgrade.


No this will not fit the 180q, although the cat section is the same, the actual dp is different on a 180q.

All TT setups require different downpipes. 180 fwd will not fit a 180q, and a 180q will not fit a 225 and vise versa.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ok thanks :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what happen to this ? they still make em or what ?


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> what happen to this ? they still make em or what ?



Yea they're still making these. They are however going to release a revised version in June/July that addresses all of the issues people have complained about. This is directly from Relentless.


I'm going to buy the revised version and Ill post a review as soon as I get it.


:beer:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> Yea they're still making these. They are however going to release a revised version in June/July that addresses all of the issues people have complained about. This is directly from Relentless.
> 
> 
> I'm going to buy the revised version and Ill post a review as soon as I get it.
> ...



are these going to be the same price?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

omarquez510 said:


> are these going to be the same price?


Hopefully he doesn't see the demand and increase the price  lol


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

They should be the same price. I will check with them and let you know.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

is this made for the 225 only? if it is could i purchase it and have the k04 flange cut and k03 flange tig welded on?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

tt_kcalb_nevar said:


> They should be the same price. I will check with them and let you know.


Any chance they'd make a version for the 180Q?


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll add my experience for future reference...

I recently bought a mk4 w/ the TT225 K04 swap and this downpipe installed. Ever since I bought the car its thrown codes for the rear o2. Block spacer didn't help. Back to APR stg1 reflash, no dice. Replaced the sensor itself, nope.. Always the same two codes for 'low reading' and 'slow response' from B1S2.

We were speechless when it was finally discovered a _block-off plate _*inside *the downpipe covering this sensor bung. :banghead: I am not claiming to be the first or only one. Unfortunately I did not find this thread until after we already figured this out on mine.  In hindsight it makes sense. 

Cheap, poorly designed, no QC, Chinese junk. :thumbdown: I'd recommend anyone in the market to go with 42DraftDesigns instead of this DP.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*no stainless no sale*

when 42DD starts using stainless i may buy one, even cheaper 409 stainless will last, hence magnaflows lifetime warranty, but it will surface rust, my techtonics tuning 304 stainless pipes looked almost new after 10 yrs and 175,000 miles of pa weather, coatings do not last and are not necessary with stainless, stainless also holds more heat naturally, negating the wrap which could shorten the life of an otherwise lifetime stainless pipe


----------



## Sciroccoracer7 (Apr 28, 2005)

Back from the dead... does anyone that bought one of these downpipes have a piece of their old down pipe. I am looking for the portion of the stock down pipe that bolts to the turbo and makes the bend it can be cut off before it goes to two pipes. I am putting a 225 in my scirocco and would like to use that piece of the down pipe to build off of. Thanks and sorry for thread jack this seemed like the best thread to find an old stock downpipe. Please pm or text 2538208140


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I you have trouble finding one, you might consider just buying the eBay version. It's a little more money, but the work is already done.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I doubt the DP would fit the Scirocco chassis, hence why he's building one.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> I purchased the 2-bolt gasket (DP-CAT) on Ebay (perfect fit), and a universal gasket that will need some trimming to fit the Turbo-DP. Waiting on all necessary parts (dogbone bushings/stretch bolts) before I jump into the deep end next weekend.
> 
> I plan on drilling out the DP's 02 bung when I do the install, and will most likely drop the subframe so that I won't have to cut the stock DP upon removal. This is CA after all, and I may have to put the stock DP back if I get boned the next time I go in for a sniff test. As for the Relentless flange bolt holes being slightly off, I reckon I'll find out how much when I take the stock DP off.


Rise from the dead...Hey Paul,

How'd this turn out?

bob


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

True to its namesake, the Relentless DP was a Relentless PITA all the way around. It's been installed for awhile now, way back when I was still in CA. If I didn't have a good wrencher helping me out, I would have ran the Relentless DP over with my work car! 

I'm not a good test case on how this product is for the long term since my TT is a complete garage queen. The only thing I can add is that even with the 42DD O2 spacer, I still get a CEL that's most likely attributed to the less than stock CAT. I did pass the smog test when I re-registered the TT in VA last March though so that is at least a WIN! 

The DP is not really exposed to prolonged operation, or the elements so I can not say much about its longevity as a DD.

As for the OEM DP, I would gladly contribute to the cause, but it is up in the attic at my house in CA, and I am currently in VA...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

paullee said:


> True to its namesake, the Relentless DP was a Relentless PITA all the way around. It's been installed for awhile now, way back when I was still in CA. If I didn't have a good wrencher helping me out, I would have ran the Relentless DP over with my work car!
> 
> I'm not a good test case on how this product is for the long term since my TT is a complete garage queen. The only thing I can add is that even with the 42DD O2 spacer, I still get a CEL that's most likely attributed to the less than stock CAT. I did pass the smog test when I re-registered the TT in VA last March though so that is at least a WIN!
> 
> ...


Using 20-20 hindsight, do you think you'd have been better off going with the more expensive 42DD? Was the PITA factor greater than the cost saving difference?

bob


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say it depends on the individual owner's wrenching abilities and budget. Knowing what I would have had to go through for the install, I would have sucked it up and dropped some coin on the 42DD. Every step of the Relentless DP install required some modding and tinkering to make it fit, and for the extra $$, it would have been worth it for me to have a straightforward install, as I'm sure 42DD would have spent enough effort on the R&D of their product to say, not have the rear O2 bung welded over, or may be have the flange holes properly aligned to the turbo, or maybe even include a gasket along with the price of the purchase. It's all about the little things...


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I just got done installing this DP and it bolted right on.. no extra effort required


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> I just got done installing this DP and it bolted right on.. no extra effort required


James,

which one...the relentless or the 42DD?

bob


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

relentless


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Got a link to the Relentless that you ordered?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

abacorrado said:


> Got a link to the Relentless that you ordered?


This is their eBay store.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

ya got it off ebay... IT was a PAIN in the arse to get the old one out, took about 3 hrs (but didn't cut the top section). And the new one went on in about 20 min..


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> I just got done installing this DP and it bolted right on.. no extra effort required


Congratulations! Either Relentless came through with the promise of improving their product with the V2 DP production, or you got a V1 DP that was made by a really conscientious craftsman and came out according to specs. Winning!!!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Got the v2 as it came with the second o2 sensor bung.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

This makes me want to bite the bullet.


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it necessary to drop the subframe to install the relentless dp?


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

TT/DSM said:


> Is it necessary to drop the subframe to install the relentless dp?


No it is not.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

It makes everything so much easier! 

I have one for sale if anyone wants! :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

wrestler4life521 said:


> no it is not.


makes it a lot easier


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> It makes everything so much easier!
> 
> I have one for sale if anyone wants! :thumbup:





Audiguy84 said:


> makes it a lot easier


If you don't take the subframe off you will have to cut the stock downpipe :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> If you don't take the subframe off you will have to cut the stock downpipe :thumbup:


Not if you pull the engine and trans.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Have the Relentless V3 manifold and V2 DP and installed with no issues. I did drop the engine and trans for the manifold and subsequent DP. It was easier because the subframe was already dropped for suspension and other bits. 

Relentless has made revisions to both the manifold and DP, so they're listening to their customer's feedback.

FYI, I have got a return customer discount, so if anyone is interested and local, I can hook it up with better than eBay prices. PM me. I can prob ship and still keep it cheaper than you would pay otherwise.


----------



## TT/DSM (Nov 19, 2012)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> It makes everything so much easier!
> 
> I have one for sale if anyone wants! :thumbup:


How much? And is it a v1 or v2?


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

*Reviving for some followup / information.*

I've read though this whole thread and have some questions.

Is this Ebay DP the same as the Relentless? http://www.ebay.com/itm/DOWN-PIPE-T...TT-QUATTRO-S3-225-1-8T-STAINLES-/331435711980

The Relentless Ebay store is closed...or at least says "No longer registered user" http://www.ebay.com/usr/relentless_performance

Anyone purchase / install the DP from "SpeedRacingTurbo" on ebay and install it? 

If this isn't a good option for a DP for the 225 Mk1 TT, what are the other options? APR has exactly ONE still in stock at $600+ and 42DD seems to make theirs and it's also $600+


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

Looks like this may be the supplier for these: http://xs-power.com/audi-downpipes-dumppipes-9.htm 

Any reason they would be selling them on eBay for cheaper?


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

Keep answering my own questions. Called XS Power and it is Relentless.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for bumping this thread as I'm currently in the market for a Downpipe for my '01 225 Quattro Coupe. Let me know if you end up buying that downpipe if it fits well. I have to have a catalytic converter on my car to pass inspection, so I'll be looking at DP + cat combos until I find the right one.


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

lite1979 said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread as I'm currently in the market for a Downpipe for my '01 225 Quattro Coupe. Let me know if you end up buying that downpipe if it fits well. I have to have a catalytic converter on my car to pass inspection, so I'll be looking at DP + cat combos until I find the right one.



I have been running this DP for about a year and a half as a DD, I got to take a look at it not too long ago when I did my Franken Turbo upgrade, things are holding together well it seem with about 30k miles or so. I did end up putting an after market High Flow cat on it however. This was before I realized they sold a kit with the Cat already welded in (not sure on the type of cat included in the catted version, if its high flow or not). With a de-cat or high flow cat you may still get a CEL if you don't yet have a tune. All in all, I think its a perfect way to set yourself up for a full 3" turbo back exhaust. Anyways, hope this helps, FTR I would recommend it. :thumbup:


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

I talked to Rich from XS-Power / Relentless the other day. SUPER nice guy. They are on revision #4 of the downpipe now and they have had many installs in the UK and South Africa with none of the minor fitment issues of the earlier downpipe versions they made several years ago. (make the mounting holes a touch larger seems to be the only one I kept running into while reading earlier posts in this thread.)

In talking with him, he's convinced me that as long as I'm in there I may as well do their V4 pro Header too. 

I'll be ordering the Cat downpipe and Header from them shortly. I don't know that I'll get to the install right away as I live in N. WI and it's -11 degrees here tonight and no heated garage. So I see myself doing the install in early spring. I'll do a full write up and document the install as well. I'm hoping to do a dyno run after the installs as well. 

Right now I'm running an APR 93 octane chip, a Blueflame exhaust, a ModShack Intake / "BoostMachine and a 4bar FPR. My last dyno 6ish years ago with stock exhaust manifold and stock downpipe and no APR chip was 212HP at the wheels. So I always estimate that I was right at 225hp at the crank before I chipped and did the Modshak stuff. Never bothered to dyno with the chip but I estimate Im at about 280ish at the crank given the mods. (Total seat of the pants dyno though.) I suppose I could down load one of the dyno apps for my phone and do it that way.


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

Just ordered my Down pipe and Header! As soon as they come in I'll prob. start a new thread and take some pictures as I document my install.

Stoked!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Header? opcorn:


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

It's a downpipe after the turbo and a header pre-turbo to replace the stock exhaust manifold. I assume you prefer to call it a manifold? 


Here are the parts I've ordered. 










Downpipe: http://xs-power.com/audi-downpipes-dumppipes-9.htm
Manifold / HEADER: http://xs-power.com/audi-turbo-manifolds-13.htm


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I just installed their downpipe and high flow catalytic converter in my 2001 225 Quattro Coupe, and I haven't had any issues other than needing an O2 spacer to get my p0422 code to go away and pass New York State inspection. I'm still looking for a spacer.

If you've never removed your turbo from the stock manifold before, be prepared to work for it. The three E-13 or E-14 bolts that hold the two together can be a real pain to get loose, even with a torch, PB Blaster, and the right hammer/socket combo. I swear I spent two weeks getting one of them out when I removed my stock k04 a few years ago to rebuild it. Also, use metal gaskets like the OEM ones for the turbo-to-manifold and the turbo-to-downpipe connections. You don't want to do those twice.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

ShowYourTTs said:


> It's a downpipe after the turbo and a header pre-turbo to replace the stock exhaust manifold. I assume you prefer to call it a manifold?
> 
> 
> Here are the parts I've ordered.
> ...


No, no issue with the definition. I was just shocked that members were still getting these tubular manifolds from relentless. I kinda assumed that it was well documented enough for people to know that most units crack sooner or later. It seems that there is nothing that can be done, even 4 re-design, to prevent the single collector tube (aka gooseneck) from cracking when supporting the weight and constant thermal movement of a turbo. People in Europe were big on those, ask them why they wouldn't touch them even with a 10 ft pole anymore. 

With that said, as mentioned by lite, don't use the copper gasket provided, and go with Stainless Steel (copper have proven to no be a suitable material for the heat generated by the lava-spitting small turbos). It seems you're at the point of no return, so hopefully your luck can be different than that of many others that took that route before you. 

PS: if looking for a solid and budget-friendly solution (although requiring some work), look into the keywords "chinafold" or JBS in th search section for some idea of what everyone have been turning to for a viable solution :beer:


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

I've heard there were issues SEVERAL YEARS ago. Every company / mfg can have a stumble and revamp their product and make it better. I think it says volumes about Relentless they they have stepped up to the table and recognized some mfg issues from the past and used that to improve the product 3 times and even offer the warranty for piece of mind. Most companies from china or with lesser morals would have just left us hanging. (Look with GM did with their ignition switches and people still buy GM.)

The new V4 pro comes with a lifetime warranty and there is a Facebook group dedicated to these manifolds and downpipes on Facebook with countless successful installs. https://www.facebook.com/groups/125246960928520

After my research, seeing the success of the European installers, talking with Rich at Rentless/xs-power/SSAutoChrome and him offering a lifetime warranty and being available via a phone call.......I'm far more comfortable to give this US based company a shot over some "Chinafold" manifold that appears to have many fitment issues compared to the Relentless. It doesn't appear you can even buy the JBS / Chinafold anymore so I'd be stuck with a used manifold someone else has done god knows what to to make it fit their application.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Not going to argue with you on their track record as everyone deserves a second chance... or third... or fourth. Hopefully, fourth time is the charm for them. 

To clarify a few things (mainly for other readers that may be looking into this thread for insights to help their decisions), the "chinafold" is a slick term coined by FrankenTurbo to describe the tag-less JBS (company that designed it) manifolds with outsourced manufacture in China. It is NOT a FT product, although Doug is smart enough to use this proven option (over his own tubular mani) with his kits. For example I successfully used a chinafold for my external wastegated hybrid project, and it's not from FT or Bager5 which also offers a reworked version of that cast manifold in Europe (if memory serves me right, Badger was a big proponent of the relentless units before, so he must have learned his lesson at some point). 

I hope you're right that there are European installers that successfully ran these without issues for extended time (something I doubt is possible due to the limited time the V4 has been in circulation). As you, and every user of the 3 previous version said, there is a warranty so you got some coverage (hopefully by now that warranty also covers time and labor to replace defective units). 

I really hope you don't see my posts as an intent to criticize/hate on your choice for something you will run on your own car. Far from that, my intent is to warn -- and I'd gain nothing from knocking down a good product and option. It's just that I've had that same discussion so many times before with the same result to see the trend. As I've been preaching for years (with success), regardless of brand, stay away from these welded tubular manifolds on daily driven small frame turbos, they tend to be ticking time bombs with extended heat cycles...


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

Got my Relentless / XS-Power parts today! 

That manifold is a work of art and built like a tank. The pictures don't do the actual size of the down pipe justice. It's FREAKING HUGE! Far larger than I was anticipating.

Seriously, the manifold has 'gotta weigh in at about 30+ lbs and is solid as a rock. It feels just as stout as any cast stock manifold I've ever had my hands on. I've put manifolds on Mk1 and Mk2 Jetta's in the past and even a Merkur XR4ti many years ago. 

The Manifold I used on my Autotech supercharged Mk1 Jetta was from a Diesel Rabbit that mated up to a Techtonics Dual Down pipe and full Techtonics exhaust. (So...I've been around exhausts a fair bit in my 40+ years on the planet.)

I can't imagine it breaking unless its improperly installed or motor mounts are bad or something else going on.

For now the parts are relegated to being art work displays in my den as it's too cold out in the unheated garage here in WI to do the install comfortably....lol.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Cry me a river! My garage is not only not heated, but there's no overhead door! I still managed to get the downpipe and cat installed by myself. I know WI is a little colder than Buffalo, though. Get it in!


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

lite1979 said:


> Cry me a river! My garage is not only not heated, but there's no overhead door! I still managed to get the downpipe and cat installed by myself. I know WI is a little colder than Buffalo, though. Get it in!


lol...oh....I'm not looking for sympathy. I'm a fair weather garage mechanic for sure. 

I had to do an oil pump / balance shaft delete on my B5.5 Passat TDI last winter as it's my daily driver. It wasn't pleasant as we had a record cold winter last winter....lol. I blew through two and a half 20lb propane tanks in a weekend just to keep it above freezing. I think it was like 10 degrees outside and maybe 45 inside. Promised myself I'd insulate the garage this past summer....and that didn't happen....lmao.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Let's make a promise to insulate the garages as soon as this stuff thaws, then. I bought an insulated overhead door, I just haven't installed it yet.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

i didn't know relentless was xs power. not to change the thread topic but im actually running an xs power dv and it's awesome. i like it better than my forge:laugh:


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

Just a quick update...had a small sanfu in shipping / ordering. I ordered the Cat. version of the down pipe but got the straight through pipe. They have shipped me the correct pipe and are allowing me to keep the straight though one also. So..more things to dyno test!


----------



## ShowYourTTs (May 7, 2010)

Making some progress on my install. Stock DP is out and I'm working out how to get the new one in without dropping the subframe. Just can't get the DP and Driveshaft to install together. I haven't dropped the subframe yet and I'm hoping to avoid that. Not looking promising unless someone else here has an install tip for me.




























The manifold will be installed later this spring.


----------



## mk1_tt (Dec 7, 2008)

I still have my RELENTLESS Downpipe and it is still going strong after 4 + years including winters. Now I am getting their PRO V4, I have seen the reviews on facebook at the relentless page and people are making some impressive gains
I got the special of the month at xs-power.com, here are some pics.       h


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I have a relentless DP (Same warehouse different seller). Going strong for almost 8 months now. Unbeatable quality for the price :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

mk1_tt said:


> I still have my RELENTLESS Downpipe and it is still going strong after 4 + years including winters. Now I am getting their PRO V4, I have seen the reviews on facebook at the relentless page and people are making some impressive gains
> I got the special of the month at xs-power.com, here are some pics.      H h



Let's see how long this manifold version lasts. opcorn:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Let's see how long this manifold version lasts. opcorn:


That slick 4-2-1 design helps keep midrange torque.


----------

